# Favorite Plastics for panfish.



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Just starting to get into ice fishing a bit after not being interested for many years. Went out last year and bought the basics and usually do decent on panfish.

I am now looking to expand my arsenal a bit and looking at some plastics that may work for crappies and big gills. I usually only go with spikes/mousies and minnows. 
So, what works for you guys?


----------



## Cory (Sep 28, 2000)

I have never had luck with plastics for gills on the ice. I try many times but end up going back to spikes. I am interested to hear what others say.


----------



## towner (Jan 19, 2012)

I make my own. I've purchased several types and brands and find that being creative with a scissors and old discarded tube baits I can get the same results. Gills and specks love the action of a long slender piece of plastic. If the bite is tough I still tip with a wax worm or spike. To me its just fun to experiment with different shapes & presentations. Of course electronics are a must.


----------



## Lazy K (Jul 28, 2004)

I am becoming a fan of plastics. I start each bluegill trip to the ice fishing a horizontal tungsten jig and plastic. When the bite is on, no looking back and almost never needing to change out the original plastic. If the bite is not on, I'll change plastics once or twice and will go to spikes if that's what it takes and some days it does. Plastic is not the end all ice bait but it is a very good tool in the arsenal. Allows you to stay on fish when it's happening fast.

I've been having my best luck with Little Atom Duppies and Wedgees. I have several colors and almost always end up on red. Good luck!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

http://www.basspro.com/Creme-Lit-39;l-Fishie/product/2156/


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

I like those curling white tails on red jigs in summer and on a variety of hooks in winter. If they do not work then I go to naturals like grubs.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I have some of the K&E stuff that works - and I also have some of "Bob's Jigs" that also work.

I usually use them more when the water's warmer, for the same reasons the guys mentioned.


----------



## xhoosiericeman (Dec 13, 2016)

Trout King said:


> Just starting to get into ice fishing a bit after not being interested for many years. Went out last year and bought the basics and usually do decent on panfish.
> 
> I am now looking to expand my arsenal a bit and looking at some plastics that may work for crappies and big gills. I usually only go with spikes/mousies and minnows.
> So, what works for you guys?


I can't say enough about custom jigs and spins ratsos awesome bait they can't resist the tail. The will hit it when they went hit live bait. It helps to be able to see as they spit it out immediately the big fish always have to suck it just out of curiosity bass pro sells them I used to buy them online


----------



## iceassasin (Jan 27, 2009)

Little Atom Nuggies. These are always my go too. Crappies love them. I prefer bubblegum first them chartruse for specks. The gills are a little more picky but have had great success on white, subtle glows, and the motor oil. Definitely catches the bigger gills IMHO.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

I usually do well using the Gulp Alive minnows/spikes/waxies.


----------



## xhoosiericeman (Dec 13, 2016)

iceassasin said:


> Little Atom Nuggies. These are always my go too. Crappies love them. I prefer bubblegum first them chartruse for specks. The gills are a little more picky but have had great success on white, subtle glows, and the motor oil. Definitely catches the bigger gills IMHO.


Where do you get those? They look like they would work


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

iceassasin said:


> Little Atom Nuggies. These are always my go too. Crappies love them. I prefer bubblegum first them chartruse for specks. The gills are a little more picky but have had great success on white, subtle glows, and the motor oil. Definitely catches the bigger gills IMHO.


 I would agree here with the nuggies and the colors.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

3rd on nuggies. Micros normally but have crushed gills and crappie on full size. I use more natural colors most of the time.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

iceassasin said:


> Little Atom Nuggies. These are always my go too. Crappies love them. I prefer bubblegum first them chartruse for specks. The gills are a little more picky but have had great success on white, subtle glows, and the motor oil. Definitely catches the bigger gills IMHO.


Yeah, those are the only ones I have tried, I caught a few fish, but the friend who recommended them does well. He told me the trick is you just have to find the movement the fish like and keep them moving.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

http://www.yourbobbersdown.com/product-p/nug.htm

http://www.yourbobbersdown.com/product-p/mng.htm


----------



## Jeepfisherman (Nov 19, 2015)

I've had good luck with the gander mountain microplastics, white wiggler pattern, I usually nip half the body off and run on tungsten. Same setup under a bobber in springtime was slaying crappie. At that point in spring last year gander did not have any ice gear out so I asked and he brought a whole box out from the back. Wish I grabbed more, they rang up off season at like 60% off


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Been doing well on Northland bro,blood worm,and impulse minnow,impulse wiggler.


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

Look up domka outdoors stinger tail grub


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Yeah I have caught some using the Gander Plastics too.

The ones I have a_ very similar _to the K&E baits I have.

You can get pretty creative with a razor blade too...LOL


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

These work...So does the razor or scissor tuning idea! If the fish are there and not hitting, give it a different look and it can make them crazy.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

This worked yesterday. This is on a 4mm tungsten that has all the paint eaten off. I usually shorten the tail a bit but I was hoping to only catch the biggest when I put it on yesterday. I usually go plastic first for crappie but start with meat on gills and switch to plastics when I have my 8 or 10 fish.


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

This is the best company I have ever used. Actually just got off the phone with the owner.

The ice fishing plastics he makes is fantastic! You can put those little guys on your hook, set down the rod, and the legs still wiggle!!

He will do custom colors in about anything you can think of too. He is a fisherman! He makes these things to fish with.

http://h2ohammer.com/ice-plastics/


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

wicklundrh said:


> This is the best company I have ever used. Actually just got off the phone with the owner.
> 
> The ice fishing plastics he makes is fantastic! You can put those little guys on your hook, set down the rod, and the legs still wiggle!!
> 
> ...


How much does he need for shipping? 
I've looked at them before, Bob's Jigs sent me a free sample and they are nice too. 
I found them both on another forum.


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm guessing CDC is where you found them!

Not sure what Brian charges for shipping the panfish stuff. Shoot him an email. He will get back to you. I love his plastics. Walleye to panfish. Awesome, glow, awesome colors, durable, scented. Great products and guy to deal with


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Yep I see some of the same guys out there posting across the nation... LOL 
I've emailed him before and he's prompt but so is Bob. 
IDK if you've read those 2 have a spat over baits but it happens...


----------

